# Importing Juice



## Chilli (2/11/15)

Ola Everybody

Has anybody tried to directly import juice from the US or the UK?

Will I have any issues when it comes to customs ?

Can anybody offer any advice/suggestions

Thanks


----------



## MJ INC (2/11/15)

I've been importing juice for a while and only had one issue when it came through UPS. Their service was atrocious. With DHL and FedEx I've had brilliant service with plenty of times the juice has shipped on the Friday and been here on the Monday from the US. I just pay VAT and sometimes the disbursement fee


----------



## Chilli (2/11/15)

@MJ INC 
How much was the VAT ?


----------



## Chilli (2/11/15)

@MJ INC 
Which sites do you normally order from ?


----------



## MJ INC (2/11/15)

Chilli said:


> @MJ INC
> How much was the VAT ?


They normally work out VAT as 14% of the price of the goods plus ten percent. 


Chilli said:


> @MJ INC
> Which sites do you normally order from ?


I tend to order direct from the website of whatever companies juices I want to try.


----------



## Chilli (2/11/15)

Thanks


----------



## Attie (2/11/15)

I import quite alot, most of my gear and juice. I have used the following sites without any issues.

http://localvape.com/

http://www.eciggity.com/

http://wevapehere.com/

http://www.vapordna.com/

https://ecig-city.com/

https://www.wetvapes.com/

http://www.specialtyvapor.com/Premium-E-Liquid-s/1814.htm

http://www.thedripclub.com/

https://www.vaporshark.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## ChadB (2/11/15)

Just checking, but using DHL/FedEx the shipping is usually $80+? Or is that abnormal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ INC (2/11/15)

ChadB said:


> Just checking, but using DHL/FedEx the shipping is usually $80+? Or is that abnormal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It depends on the size of the parcel, where its coming from and the site/company sending it. The bigger companies that do a lot of export through these companies can normally get the price down to a very reasonable rate. $80 seems high

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Attie (2/11/15)

I use a forwarding company called MYUS, I send all my stuff there, from different shops. It gets packed together and shipped via Fedex or whatever option you choose. Shipping price depends on the size and shipping method you choose. $80 is possible, I have paid $40 to ship one mod, and up to $100 for like 25 items. All depends.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

